# Opinions on The Different 2017 ICD-10 Books



## suemt (Oct 18, 2016)

Looking for feedback on which books you have (AMA, AAPC, Optum, etc.) and what you like/dislike about them.  

I'm going to be purchasing a few for clients (I can't believe they don't have them already!) and looking to see what, if any, differences there are between the different publishers.  Layout, ease of use, font, binding, mini-TOC at the beginning of the chapter, etc.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 18, 2016)

I like Channel Publishing books.  They have an updatable version and spiral bound with tabs.  They are the only one I found that does populate the placeholder x in the tabular so that you see it and not a symbol, they have the new guidelines written in red ink so you can easily see them, the excludes 1 notes are in red and he excludes 2 are in green.  They are the only one I hav observed so far that gets the current new guidelines in the current book, so the 2017 book does contain the new 2017 guidelines.  Many of the others do not.  And they are one of the least expensive books out there.  So all good n all I bought every one on the market a few years back to compare and Channel came out on top in every category for me.


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 18, 2016)

I received my Channel Publishing book. Wow the print is small otherwise its great.


----------



## suemt (Oct 18, 2016)

CodingKing said:


> I received my Channel Publishing book. Wow the print is small otherwise its great.



The small print is one of the things I'm wondering about.


----------



## suemt (Oct 18, 2016)

mitchellde said:


> I like Channel Publishing books.  They have an updatable version and spiral bound with tabs.  They are the only one I found that does populate the placeholder x in the tabular so that you see it and not a symbol, they have the new guidelines written in red ink so you can easily see them, the excludes 1 notes are in red and he excludes 2 are in green.  They are the only one I hav observed so far that gets the current new guidelines in the current book, so the 2017 book does contain the new 2017 guidelines.  Many of the others do not.  And they are one of the least expensive books out there.  So all good n all I bought every one on the market a few years back to compare and Channel came out on top in every category for me.



Thank you so much for the response, Debra.  I sincerely appreciate it - especially considering the depth of your experience.  I never even heard of Channel so I wouldn't have considered an unfamiliar name without hearing such a strong endorsement.  I especially like that they show you sample pages.  AMA specifically won't share any sample pages, and that was a big turnoff for me.


----------



## afalcon@dhcla.com (Oct 20, 2016)

Optum 360. It can be used in the office and also its approved for any of the AAPC exams.


----------

